# Spring Fever



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

What happens to you every spring? 
Outdoor sports?
Better eating habits? 
Exercise?
go on a cleaning spree?

What is with this rejuvenation we all undergo in some sense or another?


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

because it gets warmer and we shed our winter fur.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

oh is that what's all over the sofa.. your fur?
*chortles*


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

that's Sadie...it was a metaphor you loon.  if my hair starting falling out, I think I'd develop a complex..


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

oh same length and color.. sowwy.. *innocent looks*

I get antsy in the springtime.. I get up earlier.. and go to bed later.. and just feel better.. though Dammnit.. tis supposed to snow tonight.. Ides of March.. *growls loudly~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

Ides of March was a few days ago, dear...


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

Rats.. I missed it again... oh well the solstice is coming up..mayhaps I'll go frolick around the moon.. twas a big one last week


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

yes, yes...go tan under the full moon.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

might be a tad chilly... *snickers*
ahhh see Spring fever does things to us.. 
*stifles the urge to howl*


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

Aflack!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

if people only KNEW~!!!  AFLACK right backatcha~!


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

...that disease....what is it...Anthrax!....eh...goin' around in the mail...Anthrax!...   :boing1:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

I was trying to figure out a way to say Anthrax without anyone getting goinky hahaaa you did it for me :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Ides of March was a few days ago, dear...


How do you figures?  Ides of March is the middle of March....


----------



## Shodan (Mar 16, 2004)

Ahhhhhh.......I just can't seem to stay inside when this time of year comes!!  It has been very warm here for this time of year here and we've been doing a lot of gardening, mowing, etc.  Course, had to get the weed eater and mower working again after the months off.  I tend to eat healthier I think for the most part and I am more active.  Time to hike again too and fire up the bbq......fun, fun, fun........I love Spring!!  I have seen some mosquitos already though........don't like those........oooohhhh and lots of spiders around- and ants!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 16, 2004)

ides of March	


March 15 in the ancient Roman calendar; the day in 44 B.C. on which Julius Caesar was assassinated.

*pokes Chad*


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 16, 2004)

Spring?  Spring?

WE GOT SNOW AGAIN LAST NIGHT!  SNOW ON THE GROUND!

SNOW EVERYWHERE!

Damn Chicago weather.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> March 15 in the ancient Roman calendar



knew there was a five in there...thought it was the fifth...oops.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 16, 2004)

*glares and shakes fist towards the heavens*

glad I don't have to go out in this nonsense.. *Growls low in throat*


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> knew there was a five in there...thought it was the fifth...oops.




see see.. you got me all 'bobled.. twas yesterday *Pokes*


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 16, 2004)

not too hard to get you 'bobled.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 16, 2004)

I generally have more energy during the spring.  It's not too hot nor too cold.  My mood is generally better as well.  I pulled a 96 hour week last week between two jobs and still had the energy to train two nights at the aikido school and attend the Celtic festival in Roanoke.  It'll catch up to me eventually, I know, but for now I'm just enjoying not feeling drained all the time.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> not too hard to get you 'bobled.




harumphs.. methinks you relish 'bobling me ~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 16, 2004)

Gee Jeff.. you are towing the line there.. 96 hours.. ~!!  Better keep pace my friend~! *G*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 16, 2004)

My dogs tell me it's spring because they like going outside then coming back in ALL day when I'm home...and they carry around a tennis ball just in case someone wants to play...


I like spring better, I actually see the light of day!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Gee Jeff.. you are towing the line there.. 96 hours.. ~!!  Better keep pace my friend~! *G*


Not to worry.  Just one job this week until the weekend and then just the sidework.  The guy that owns the contracting company was under a dead line that had to be met so I put in as many hours as possible to help get the job done.  I realized when I hit 30 that those kinds of weeks end on end will kill ya.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2004)

oh that's good to hear Jeff~! 
gee when we start building our house.. wanna come up *G*


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 25, 2004)

today was definately a spring day.


----------



## buddah_belly (Mar 25, 2004)

I live in Texas, we only have two seasons, Summer and Christmas.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2004)

buddah_belly said:
			
		

> I live in Texas, we only have two seasons, Summer and Christmas.


That sounds a lot like a phrase we use in the trucking industry... there are only two seasons.. winter and construction season.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> oh that's good to hear Jeff~!
> gee when we start building our house.. wanna come up *G*


Sure, Tess.  And if I forget my skill saw ya'll can just do a board breaking demo on the construction site. :uhyeah:   I swear if I never see another piece of drywall again I'll be a happy man.


----------



## sma_book (Apr 1, 2004)

Kayaking!   

Camping!    

Cleaning    

Dealing with fur from blown dog coats  

Ah, spring..........


----------



## Taimishu (Apr 1, 2004)

Comes out of hibernation.


----------



## someguy (Apr 1, 2004)

I go oh great pollen season.  
Hey lookie all the cars are pollen colored now joy.


----------

